# Twitching Injured Pigeon! HELP!



## CelticAngel (Dec 4, 2013)

Help me please. I found a pigeon in the road today and it couldn't fly and it was acting injured so I took it home. He is sort of laying his head to the side and twitching it. He's walking around and flapping his wings but he can't fly. Looks like he has a sort of injury on his chest as well. He must have collided with something. Sometimes he can raise his head up all the way but even when he does it's still twitching. Then he'll lay it to the side. 

What could I do to help his twitching. I can't take him to a rehab center where I live. How can I help him eat and drink? I have him warming up right now with a hot water bottle. His stool looks normal.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Where are you located?

For now, keep bird in subdued location away from stressful noise within a safe carrier or cage, keep out of drafts of air or cold.

Is the bird able to drink water and eat?

Please check the bird closely to see if there are actually any wounds, punctures, bleeding and/or swelling, because it is also possible it is suffering from blunt trauma or disease. We need as much info to help.

*


----------



## CelticAngel (Dec 4, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> *Thank you for helping this needy bird.
> 
> Where are you located?
> 
> ...


I have been leaving it alone for a while to adjust so I haven't checked about food or water yet. I plan on trying to give him some warm water with a pinch of salt and sugar in it with a dropper in the next few hours. He seems to be more alert after leaving him alone a bit. I don't see any swelling and he can move everything. He seems to have a fairly superficial injury to the chest area. Like a scrap or something of the sort. It had already scabbed over when I found him.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Great, hydrate him and after few hours see if he is eating seeds.

Have a better look at the scratch and all over his body. Go with your fingers over the feathers; if you see any loose feathers, that's another scratch or wound. I found a pigeon bleeding in the snow last year. It was hard to find the tiny whole ( from hawk's claw). 
If you see a wound it would need antibiotics, like Amoxicilline. Do not give a whole pill. let us know what antibiotic you have if there is a wound.

If he doesn't eat you can pop in the mouth, in the back of his beak defrosted peas.


----------



## CelticAngel (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Dima. Where would I be able to pick up the Amoxicilline? A vet? And you said not to give him it all. How much would I give him? Half? or less?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

He could have suffered a head injury, hence the head twitching. Once he is warmed up, see if he drinks water on his own. This could be tricky because even though he might be able to eat and drink by himself, he would do it only when you leave him alone...hence you might not be able to actually see him drink or eat. 
One suggestion is to hold him all swaddled in a towel, then dip only the TIP of his beak (not the nostrils) into a bowl of water. And see if he sucks up the water. He should drink if he has gone without water for quite some time.
Regarding feeding...once he is warmed and well hydrated, you can place a bowl of seeds and see/hear for pecking sounds...or check his poops..If the poops are good in number, it means he is eating. Otherwise, you will have to help him out for a few days with the feeding.
Amoxcyllin is a human drug too..so you might get it at any drug store. Dosage is 50 mg per kg of bird, once daily. You can give it for 10 days. You will have to dilute a pill accordingly.
Baytril is also good, but for wounds, I think Amoxcyllin does a better job.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I just remembered now...I have read in some sites that if concussion because of head trauma is suspected, it is best NOT to place the bird on a heating pad or under a heating lamp. 
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/concussion.htm


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Amoxicilline 150mg/ kg. For your a pigeon would be 40 mg and that should be given 2 times a day ( morning and evening). If you can find pills ( not capsule so you you avoid making suspension) then you can cut them in pieces.

Amoxicilline it a good antibiotic with broad spectrum and it would help you pigeon to get back on his feet.

I hope your rescued pigeon is eating on its own.


----------

